# how do i level out nock travel on a solocam?



## shootstraighter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Nocking Point*

Chris, when I am setting up my nocking point and arrow placement I do the same thing has you did arrow in the center of cushion plunger hole the next thing I do is I put in my rs bow vise and make sure the bow string is in a level position up an down, rest is level then I have got one of the arrow level devices and put it the arrow and level the arrow then set my nocking point there. The next thing that I do is paper tune the bow an I adjust till I get a bullet hole start out about 5 feet then work yourself to about 10 feet. I let the paper tell me what I need to do


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Your limbs may be imbalanced*



willyqbc said:


> Heres my problem... my sons bow (bowtech Rascal), it is set up just a smidge above nock level when the bow is at rest. When at full draw the arrow is signifigantly downhill. Cam position is where it should be, tiller is right on the money, arrow is covering berger hole while bow is at rest....... to get it to be level at full draw I would be pointing very steeply uphill when the bow is at rest.....there must be some simple way I am overlooking to correct this.....any help greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


Chris:

If you have a foam target, place it on a stand so that the bullseye is at shoulder height. 

If you dont have one, take a cardboard box and fill it with cardboard and/or newspaper. Place this homemade target on a stand so that a bullseye is at shoulder height. 

Don't use a bag target.

Come to full draw and anchor and have a friend confirm that your *bareshaft is level while at full draw*. 

Fire the bareshaft into the target. 

If the bareshaft is tail high, drop your nocking point. If the bareshaft is tail low, raise the nocking point.

Keep adjusting the nocking point until the bareshaft is perfectly level. I do this in my garage at whatever distance is convenient until my bareshaft is level, when checked with a 24-inch carpenters level.

*I suspect one of your limbs is weaker than the other.*


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

Well this will probably stir the pot. Please, all you Bow-tec shooters don't get offended. At most of the ranges I shoot at I've noticed the same problem with other Bow-tec bows. They look like they are about to shoot the arrow into the floor in front of the target at 20 yards. I've noticed this on various models of Bow-tec's, from high end to low end. It must be something in the design of the cam, I wouldn't think that many limbs could be mis-matched. The arrow flight is good on most of these bows but the down pressure on the arrow rest must be pretty hefty.

Now to stir the Pot.
Bow-tec's are single cam bows, Mathews are Solocam Bows.

Have a great day.

SLash


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Actually, Bowtechs are binary cams slaved together*



SLash said:


> Well this will probably stir the pot. Please, all you Bow-tec shooters don't get offended. At most of the ranges I shoot at I've noticed the same problem with other Bow-tec bows. They look like they are about to shoot the arrow into the floor in front of the target at 20 yards. I've noticed this on various models of Bow-tec's, from high end to low end. It must be something in the design of the cam, I wouldn't think that many limbs could be mis-matched. The arrow flight is good on most of these bows but the down pressure on the arrow rest must be pretty hefty.
> 
> Now to stir the Pot.
> Bow-tec's are single cam bows, Mathews are Solocam Bows.
> ...


Actually, Bowtechs use a binary cam system where the cams are slaved to each other.


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank You N&B, I stand enlightened.

SLash


----------



## bullethole (Mar 22, 2005)

Didn't bowtech make some single cam bows (e.g. Liberty). I think everything in 2006 is binary cam.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*All the single cams are now in the Diamond brand now*



bullethole said:


> Didn't bowtech make some single cam bows (e.g. Liberty). I think everything in 2006 is binary cam.


Yup, all of the single cams are now in the lower priced Diamond brand now.


----------



## gregvisser (Jul 27, 2004)

nuts&bolts said:


> Actually, Bowtechs use a binary cam system where the cams are slaved to each other.


Slash is right though. Older bowtechs are single cam (mostly) and like the nock to be about 1/2" above level. So it looks like you're shooting downhill. Perfectly normal. Just paper tune the bow and check what the tear looks like. 

I have a recent post asking something similar (shoot a single cam bowtech) and thought I could play with the tiller to eliminate some of the nock travel. Nuts and Bolts put me on the right path though....

Cheers,

Greg


----------

